# HK P30-V3-da/sa



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

An excellent Pistol but sometimes finicky with certain ammo. No problems with 124 grain, but some 115 grain, not as good. I've read where the P30 requires a longer break-in time. Has a crappy trigger but very forgiving. My VP9 has an excellent trigger, maybe too good. More later.

PS: Build quality and ergonomics stumps all others!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice. One can most certainly see it's Teutonic heritage.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

My P30S has worked flawlessly out of the box. What 115s are you running? I run reloads and have never had an issue.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

high pockets said:


> My P30S has worked flawlessly out of the box. What 115s are you running? I run reloads and have never had an issue.


Remington 115g


----------

